# 2009 Idaho Muzzy buck



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

This is another Email that I had sent to me of a super Idaho Mule deer Muzzleloader harvest, here is what was sent:

"This is the toad that my buddy has been following for years. Managed to keep it quiet and finally drew the tag. 5 hours stalk (crawling in sage and cactus) shot with a muzzleloader at a distance you wouldn't believe... 4 yards! Conservative green scored 266 and 268. Makes it the largest muley with muzzleloader in ID of all time and #2 in the US. His brother watched it all through the spotting scope and got great stalk footage and walk up footage. I will send more pics soon!
Dan"

That's all I know....Big


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks like an INEL buck to me. Great trophy!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

wow


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

is that for real? If so holy crap nice buck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow.congrats to the hunter


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

When is the Idaho ML season? This big boy still has his velvet. Is it earlier than the Utah ML season?

Great buck.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Never been a fan of velvet though can you imagine that thing polished up!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow! That is a pig! I believe someone already said it, but looks like an INEL buck... maybe I've seen him before?


----------

